# CFL question



## Dewayne (Dec 1, 2008)

Okay, so i was curious about the comparison to wattage in CFL's. i was looking at a CFL and it was a true 27 watt bulb that emitted 5000 lumens and it was a "sunshine" bulb. it says it's equal to a 75 watt bulb. so if i were to get 4 of those would it really equal a 300 watt 20k lumens bulb efficient for a 20 x 20" grow box 5.5' tall?


----------



## blancolighter (Dec 1, 2008)

It would be only 108 watts (you added together the 70 watt bulbs the cfls replaced) and I don't think they would light that space too well. Something just as, if not more efficient, might be to just get some regular flouro tubes (like T5 or T8) and mount them in the corners  running from top to bottom. I know Home Depot sells 2 foot 20 watt T8s for about 14 dollars a fixture. Put one in each corner of that box and you will have your canopy evenly lit throughout for only 80 watts!


----------



## Growdude (Dec 1, 2008)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> Okay, so i was curious about the comparison to wattage in CFL's. i was looking at a CFL and it was a true 27 watt bulb that emitted 5000 lumens and it was a "sunshine" bulb.


 
Ive never seen a 27 watt CFL that put out 5000 lumens, are you sure its not the kelvin rating?


----------



## Dewayne (Dec 1, 2008)

nope, i'm sure, 5000 lumens. that's what impressed me, and i was wondering for growing tobacco, but...it puts out 5000 lumens and it's a "sunshine" bulb. smaller bulb but comes in a orange package...bought it at lowes...i'll go back and get the package to show ya wednesday when i head into town.

here on this page http://www.littlegreenhouse.com/accessory/lights.shtml ...there is a 5000k and 6000k for 14 dollars. but this is a "sunshine" based bulb. however perhaps i was mistaken but...i'm sure it was 5000k lumens


----------



## Dewayne (Dec 1, 2008)

okay okay, i found the package. that's the light output simulation. or some cheap worded thing to get people to buy it haha. anyways it worked...but does this "simulation" not really simulate that 5000k environment it advertises? and does it really not simulate the equivelant wattage either?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2008)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> nope, i'm sure, 5000 lumens. that's what impressed me, and i was wondering for growing tobacco, but...it puts out 5000 lumens and it's a "sunshine" bulb. smaller bulb but comes in a orange package...bought it at lowes...i'll go back and get the package to show ya wednesday when i head into town.
> 
> here on this page http://www.littlegreenhouse.com/accessory/lights.shtml ...there is a 5000k and 6000k for 14 dollars. but this is a "sunshine" based bulb. however perhaps i was mistaken but...i'm sure it was 5000k lumens



Bro,,,I am using CFL's They dont make a 27 watt CFL that puts out 5000 lumens. The 27 watt puts out 1600 Lumens , You can get them in 2700 to 6500K,,,Kelvin. You better double check your package. I am using 27 watt and 42 watt CFL's. The 27 watts are 1600 lumens @ 6500k and the 42 watt are 2700 Lumens @ 2700K


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2008)

Sorry Dude ya beat me to the draw.:ignore:


----------



## Dewayne (Dec 1, 2008)

okay and what's your grow size? do you have a page?


----------



## newgreenthumb (Dec 1, 2008)

[/quote]here on this page http://www.littlegreenhouse.com/accessory/lights.shtml ...there is a 5000k and 6000k for 14 dollars. but this is a "sunshine" based bulb. however perhaps i was mistaken but...i'm sure it was 5000k 
lumens[/quote]

When the package says 5000k they are referring to the Kelvin rating which would make it a daylight spectrum and opposed to a 2700k which would be reddish-orange spectrum light that is slightly similar to the color of the fall sun.  The bulbs you are speaking of at 27 watts would be around 1200 lumen each.  So with the grow box the size you stated it would decent lighting but not adequate.  The basic requirements of light are as follows:
30-60 watts and 2500-3000 lumen per sq foot of grow canopy. Remember these numbers are approximate.   Just see if you can get one more of those bulbs in there and that will make a great vegging box.  I hope this helps.  :farm:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 1, 2008)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> .i'm sure it was 5000k lumens


that would be 5,000,000 lumens would'nt it ??? the best kind of floros to grow with are the tube type hands down...getcha some cheap T12's and watch them ladies explode with vegitation


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 1, 2008)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> efficient for a 20 x 20" grow box 5.5' tall?


i wouls slam 8-10 T12's or 12 T8's or 16 T5's in that space...you will thank me...i would lean towards the 16 T5's personally..it would take a little work but man would it be worth it....look at my first grow journal and look at the floro board i made...you can do the same thing pretty easily, just smaller.....btw, you'll need 18" floro tubes but you would have a sun in your box


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 1, 2008)

i'm sure any one on this site will agree


----------



## Dewayne (Dec 2, 2008)

http://www.littlegreenhouse.com/accessory/lights2.shtml 

look at that 8 sunblaze thing...that on the back wall of my grow box would probabaly just light it up! that would be farily sufficient huh?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 2, 2008)

if it's the 8 T5 fixture, yes...,but you can do what i'm talking about for under 100 dollars and it would be much better being overhead rather than on the sides


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 2, 2008)

how are you with simple wiring ???


----------



## Dewayne (Dec 2, 2008)

i've wired things in construction. it's kinda obvious wiring is lol.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 2, 2008)

then making a small super high output floro board should be easy...it will greatly increase the speed of your grows as well as bush the hell out of them


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 2, 2008)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> nope, i'm sure, 5000 lumens. that's what impressed me, and i was wondering for growing tobacco, but...it puts out 5000 lumens and it's a "sunshine" bulb. smaller bulb but comes in a orange package...bought it at lowes...i'll go back and get the package to show ya wednesday when i head into town.
> 
> here on this page http://www.littlegreenhouse.com/accessory/lights.shtml ...there is a 5000k and 6000k for 14 dollars. but this is a "sunshine" based bulb. however perhaps i was mistaken but...i'm sure it was 5000k lumens



The kelvin rating has noting to do with the lumens.  The 40W only put out 2650 lumens.  I couldn't find the lumens on the 27W, but it is probably around 1400 lumens per tube.


----------

